# Birmingham Entomological show



## Dracoblade (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone here going to the first ever Birmingham Entomological show this Saturday? July 1st.

We will be there selling at mini Jurassic world. Facebook us @ minijworld

We sell gifts / fossils / bug stuff plus more...


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Didnt know there was a show up there. Whats i like a bit like doncaster? Do you have the venue details??


----------



## Dracoblade (Jun 26, 2017)

*Show*

It's similar kind of thing yes. It's 10.30/4pm. Edgbaston cricket ground, Birmingham, b5 7QU.

Facebook warren Davis, he is one of the organisers.

£4 admission.


----------



## Dracoblade (Jun 26, 2017)

*Show*

Facebook.... birmbugshow


----------



## Dracoblade (Jun 26, 2017)

*Full list of traders*

Well, this is it – the week has arrived of the the first Birmingham Entomological Show on Saturday 1st July. This will be a new annual event so hope to see you all there. Here is a run down of everything you need to to know for the event:
Venue: Edgbaston Cricket Ground, Edgbaston Road, Birmingham, B5 7QU
Admission costs : Adults £4 / Under 16 £3 / Under 3 free
Traders – set up from 8.30am
General Entry – 10.30am – 4.00pm
Free parking
Easy access via public transport 
Full disabled access
Food available onsite
TRADERS ATTENDING
Warren Davis - livestock
Tony Webb (aka The Carnage Cockroach) - gifts & jewellery
Polyped - livestock
Clayton Patilla - livestock
Metamorphosis - livestock
Custom Aquaria - glass housing
Portsmouth Tarantulas - livestock
Helen Stuart - livestock
Martin & Steven Goss - livestock
The Spidershop - livestock
Rattlesnake Canyon - livefoods & livestock
GSR All Creatures Great & Small (Gavin Ridley) - livestock & equipment 
Opticron - magnifying lenses
Marian & Mark Gipson - dried / pinned / taxidermy
Paul Carpenter - livestock
Stoned Affection - jewellery / homeware / lepidoptera livestock
HITS Tarantulas - livestock
Birmingham Reptile & Pets - livefoods / livestock / equipment
Tarantula House Signs & Wall Plaques - gifts & accessories
Cornish Crispa - equipment & dry goods
Stratford Butterfly Farm - livestock
Paul Holt - dried / pinned specimens
Arthur Sackett - dried / pinned
Chris Wells - dried / pinned
Tarantulabarn - livestock
Olaf Hopp - livestock
Lenny's Lizards - setups / substrates / resin decor
Virginia Cheeseman - livestock
Watkins & Doncaster - microscopes / entomological equipment
Peter Blake - dry goods
Exo Factory - livestock
Robin Skinner - dried / pinned
Savannah London - cork bark / wood décor
Webbs Reptile Centre - dry goods / livefood
Mini Jurassic World - fossils / gifts
Allan Ferguson - dried / pinned specimens
So Many Legs - livestock
Exotic Pets - livestock / dry goods
Internet Reptile - plants / dry goods / equipment
AES (Amateur Entomologists Society)


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Im gonna take a drive up. Only an hour and half each way. Thats the only problem with doncaster for me 3 hrs each way.


----------

